# [Heisec] HP bittet Veröffentlichung von Sicherheitslücken zu unterlassen



## Newsfeed (19 Oktober 2012)

Der Rubikon wurde nicht überschritten, freundlich soll es zugegangen sein. Trotzdem darf die Öffentlichkeit jetzt nur mutmaßen, welche schwerwiegenden Sicherheitslücken länger unter Verschluss bleiben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

